# timeline for switching from UK fiance visa to spouse visa?? (honeymoon?)



## cotton (Oct 13, 2011)

pardon me, first post and i searched for a bit and couldn't find an answer..

what is the exact process/timeline for applying for a spouse visa if you already have a fiance visa and are in the uk? do you have to resubmit everything again, with the financial and proof of relationship docs?

i am concerned about a timeline because we are trying to plan a wedding date and our honeymoon, i would like to book the honeymoon as close to the wedding as possible but not if i can't get back into the UK afterwards!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cotton said:


> pardon me, first post and i searched for a bit and couldn't find an answer..
> 
> what is the exact process/timeline for applying for a spouse visa if you already have a fiance visa and are in the uk? do you have to resubmit everything again, with the financial and proof of relationship docs?
> 
> i am concerned about a timeline because we are trying to plan a wedding date and our honeymoon, i would like to book the honeymoon as close to the wedding as possible but not if i can't get back into the UK afterwards!!


Your concerns are well founded, as you must get your further leave to remain as spouse after your marriage but before you leave UK on your honeymoon. If you don't, you will face a big hassle on your return, with the possibility of not being allowed back in. 

What you should do is to make an appointment for same-day premium service at one of the public enquiry offices, to be dated as soon as possible after your wedding (like the Monday following your weekend wedding). All being well, your visa will be processed there and then, but you should wait until you receive your biometric residence permit in the post within a week or so. The fee is £850, with £300 being for premium service. If you save money and do it by post, you can wait weeks and months.

See UK Border Agency | Applying from inside the UK. You complete form FLR(M), which you can download from the link on your right. Look at the list of supporting documents required, which are similar to but different from those for your fiancé visa. You can start collecting evidence now, but things like bank statement should be obtained close to your wedding, to be completely up to date.

As to the timescale, you should not book your honeymoon travel until you get your FLR and residence permit. You can gamble by booking your honeymoon departure about 10 days following your marriage, but there's no guarantee that your application will not hit a snag and take longer than anticipated. In any case a lot of people don't go on their proper honeymoon until some time later, and just have a weekend away in UK immediately after their wedding.


----------



## cotton (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks!! helps a lot.


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

*Detailed steps*

Hello Everyone and Joppa,

I have question addition to this one.

1. How to obtain NI number, can I apply it before settlement visa? 

2. Also can I register with my local Doctor?

3. What are the other step should I have to follow? 

Every office I go they ask for address proof, as I have just arrived I am using my fiancee cellphone, living in her parents house, all utility paid by him. Can anyone guide me how can obtain address proof easily. 

Bide


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bide said:


> Hello Everyone and Joppa,
> 
> I have question addition to this one.
> 
> 1. How to obtain NI number, can I apply it before settlement visa?


Contact Job Centre Plus on 0845 600 0643 (lines are open 8.00 am to 6.00 pm Monday to Friday) and they will tell you what to do. You'll normally attend an interview at a local office. 
As you are on a fiancée visa, you have no right to work until you get your FLR, so can't get your NI number until then.



> 2. Also can I register with my local Doctor?


Just go along to a GP surgery to register (not all GPs take on new patients). Take your passport and proof of address (even if it's your partner's utility bill). While most GPs should be able to register you, you may not be eligible for free hospital tratment and operations until you get your FLR.



> 3. What are the other step should I have to follow?
> 
> Every office I go they ask for address proof, as I have just arrived I am using my fiancee cellphone, living in her parents house, all utility paid by him. Can anyone guide me how can obtain address proof easily.


One thing I can suggest is to get your name added to his council tax bill. Phone the council tax dept at your local council (number on latest bill) and tell them you have just moved in, and ask for a new bill/statement.


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

*Driving Licence*

Thanks you Joppa,

Q. Can I apply FLR(M) before, before my wedding and have appointment after third day of my wedding. 

Achieved:

I applied for Provisional Licence and got one.

I read application and the requirement was so high. Requirement and guideline was so intimidating. But I went to Wimbledon, and applied there. 

I received it on Saturday.


What documents or steps are left to be like local?:boxing:


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Your concerns are well founded, as you must get your further leave to remain as spouse after your marriage but before you leave UK on your honeymoon. If you don't, you will face a big hassle on your return, with the possibility of not being allowed back in.
> 
> What you should do is to make an appointment for same-day premium service at one of the public enquiry offices, to be dated as soon as possible after your wedding (like the Monday following your weekend wedding). All being well, your visa will be processed there and then, but you should wait until you receive your biometric residence permit in the post within a week or so. The fee is £850, with £300 being for premium service. If you save money and do it by post, you can wait weeks and months.
> 
> ...


it appears that your problem is in leaving the UK for your honeymoon... I didn't even consider that, but booked a sweet little coachhouse with a romantic history... no warm sandy beach... but we can have some time to ourselves, and do not have to be concerned about exit and reentry. 

Now that I am in the country on my fiance VISA I will NOT even consider leaving until I have my FLM... and this actually means I will miss my daughter's wedding in the states in January... but I do not want to risk any issues with exit/reentry...

Perhaps you could plan the initial honeymoon closer to home and the extended honeymoon on the one year anniversary???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Now that I am in the country on my fiance VISA I will NOT even consider leaving until I have my FLM... and this actually means I will miss my daughter's wedding in the states in January... but I do not want to risk any issues with exit/reentry...


The fiance visa is a multi entry visa. If you are getting married after your daughter there would be no reason to miss it.


----------

